# no start after running out of fuel



## Hey.Lee (Jul 9, 2021)

Good morning all! I smelled gas on my 2006 Polaris Ranger 700 while riding and it was starting to run rough. I stopped it and discovered the inline fuel filter I had installed was cracked and leaking. I let it sit for a couple of days before changing the filter. I tried to start and it would not fire. I checked the tank and it was dry. Filled it up and still no fire.
I dont know how the tank could have siphoned out? Also, the key was not left in the ignition so the in tank fuel pump could not have been running. The fuel pump is new. Is there something else I should be looking at? I am going to test the fuel pressure today. Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's probably just dry. As long as the fuel pump is working, it may just take a minute for it to pump enough fuel up to get it started.


----------

